# Supreme Commander multiplayer problem



## B4umkuch3n (20. Oktober 2008)

hiho
mein freund hat bei sup com folgendes prob:
wenn er im menü auf Multiplayer und dann auf Lan/Ip geht freezed das spiel und er kommt an einem neustart des PCs nicht vorbei. woran könnte das liegen?

patches hat er den neuesten drauf und unter der haube werkeln
ein Q6600
8800GTS
und 2Gb OCZ DDR800
und das alles ohne oc

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Oktober 2008)

ich starte immer dieses GPGnet extra. Das Dingen sucht dir ne MP Partie aus und startet das Spiel für dich.

Wenn man im Hauptmenü des Spiels auf MP geht macht er glaube ich nichts anderes als das Spiel zu beenden und dann GPGnet zu starten.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (23. Oktober 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich starte immer dieses GPGnet extra. Das Dingen sucht dir ne MP Partie aus und startet das Spiel für dich.
> 
> Wenn man im Hauptmenü des Spiels auf MP geht macht er glaube ich nichts anderes als das Spiel zu beenden und dann GPGnet zu starten.


mhm ne das hilf leider nicht da wir über ip mit kolegen zocken wollen und bei 3en voon uns geht es auch ohne probs nur bei einem freezed das spiel dann immer


----------



## grabhopser (23. Oktober 2008)

hat er es schon mal neu Installiert ??
hat einige Bugs das spiel ....


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Oktober 2008)

grabhopser schrieb:


> hat er es schon mal neu Installiert ??
> hat einige Bugs das spiel ....


jo hat er
aber wir machen es jetzt einfach mit einer älteren patch version die bei ihm komischerweise läuft


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch ein Multiplayer Problem bei Forged Alliance, braucht keinen extra Thread:
Sobald ich im GPnet starte sagt er es muss ein Patch fürs Gpnet installiert werden. Der Autopatcher funzt nicht, also hab ichs Manuell runtergeladen und seitdem sagt es immer wenn ich einem Spiel beitreten will das Forged Alliance modifiziert/Fehlerhaft ist. Habs schon von verschiedenen Seiten gezogen, das Game selbst hat auch alle Patches.
Bitte ich brauche Hilfe, Offline is viel zu langweilig.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Oktober 2008)

gib dem Autopatcher genug Zeit

ich dachte bei mir auch das er nicht funzt, doch irgendwan ging er dann los. Lass ihn mal nach einer neuinstalation noch mal ran...


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Oktober 2008)

Der Autopatcher braucht ja 5 Sekunden und dann geht er einfach weg, und beim nächsten start will er es nochmal installieren. Saugen tut er ja, aber er macht es nicht fertig.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. Oktober 2008)

so brauche weiterhin eure hilfe
spiel stürzt doch weiterhin ab

bitte helft uns


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja, mein Problem ist auch noch nicht gelöst.

Railroads


----------



## B4umkuch3n (29. Oktober 2008)

also bei uns gehts jetzt plötzlich doch

aber leute railroads brauch weiter eure hilfe


----------

